# PCD on July 30th



## wolfgang0524 (Sep 5, 2008)

I just got a call the other day that my 535i that arrived at port on 6/19 would be ready for PCD on July 7th. :thumbup:

Unfortunately, I had to delay the delivery until July 30th to coincide with a trip that was already planned back to Ohio. 

There was only one driving school that was around the time that I needed and that filled up by the time a I got confirmation that the car would be ready by the end of the month. Oh well, I guess I've have to take another trip down to the Performance Center some time for one or more of the classes.

My wife and two daughters were with me for delivery at the Welt, which was nice but it didn't allow me to take in the whole experience as much as I would have liked. I'll be doing the PCD solo. I can't wait!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Congrats :thumbup: Look forward to meeting you!


----------

